# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Belçika'yı karıştırdı

## bozok

*Belçika'yı karıştırdı*

*23 Haziran 2009 / hurriyet.com.tr*



*Türban konusunda Türkiye'ye akıl veren Avrupalılar, şimdi türbana dolandı. AB'nin merkezi Belçika'da, 7 Haziran bölgesel seçimlerinde Türk asıllı Mahinur üzdemir'in (26) Avrupa'nın ilk ve tek başörtülü milletvekili olarak Brüksel parlamentosuna seçilmesiyle başlayan tartışma, bugünkü yemin töreni öncesinde şiddetlendi.*


Federal yapılı Belçika'nın Brüksel Parlamentosu'na, Hristiyan Demokrat Parti (CDH) adayı olarak seçilen Mahinur üzdemir bugün yemin ederek göreve başlamaya hazırlanırken, siyasetçiler, medya ve sivil toplum, farklı yaklaşımlarla *“dini semboller”* konusunu gündeme taşıyor.

Başta Valon Liberal Parti (MR) olmak üzere bazı gruplar, *“yasal önlem”* gereği üzerinde durarak, kamu sektöründe ve siyasi arenada dini sembollerin yasaklanmasını isterken, karşı görüşte olanlar, *“kısıtlamaların kısıtlı kalması”* ve* “hoşgörü”* unsurlarına ağırlık veriyor.

Belçika'da dini ve felsefi sembollerin kullanımına ilişkin hiçbir yasa veya genel kural bulunmuyor. Anayasa, her vatandaşa inanç özgürlüğü ve bunu ifade etme hakkı tanıyor. Ancak, kamu sektöründe, okullarda ve özel sektörde bazı *“istisnalar”* uygulama konusu oluyor.

İşverenler, yapılan işin özelliklerine ve bireysel tercihlerine göre, çalışanlara dini semboller taşımayı yasaklama hakkına sahip bulunuyor.

Kamu sektöründe polis, asker, avukat, yargıç gibi üniformalı veya özel giysili çalışanlar ve halkla doğrudan temasta olanların dini sembollerle görev yapmaları uygun görülmüyor.

Okullarda bu konuya ilişkin uygulamalar iç yönetmeliklerle belirleniyor ve kurumların tavrına göre değişiyor.

Parlamentolarda da dini ve felsefi sembollerin taşınmasına ilişkin genel bir kural bulunmuyor. Halkın seçtiği temsilcilerin tarafsız olmadıkları, inanç ve eğilimlerini açıkça gösterebilecekleri, Belçika'nın laik bir devlet yapısında olmadığı, *“tarafsızlık”* ilkesini benimsediği belirtiliyor.

Tartışmaya katılan tarafların geniş bölümünün, kargaşaya son vermek için yasal belirlemeler yapılması gereği üzerinde uzlaştıkları gözlemleniyor ancak bu yöndeki girişimlerin siyasette ve kamuoyunda uzun sürebilecek gerilimlere neden olması endişesi de göz ardı edilmiyor.

Milletvekili seçilen Mahinur üzdemir'in Brüksel Parlamentosu'nda, başörtüsü ile görevini yapmasına karşı olmadıklarını belirten ve liberallerin engelleme girişimlerine karşı çıkan Hristiyan demokratlar, sosyalistler ve yeşiller, koltuk sayısında çoğunluğu ellerinde bulunduruyor.

üzdemir'e destek veren siyasi gruplar, kurulacak olan bölgesel hükümette kendisine bakanlık verilmesi gibi bir durumda bu desteği çekeceklerinin işaretini de yansıtıyorlar.

Muhalif liberaller ise bir politikacıyı bireysel olarak hedef almadıklarını, ilkelerin söz konusu olduğunu, dini sembollerin parlamentolara sokulmasının, *“ülkeyi 40 yıl geri götürdüğünü”* savunuyor.

Adalet Bakanlığı Personel Servisi, Adalet Bakanı Stefaan De Clercq'e ilettiği bir yazıda, 24 bin kişilik personelin,* “halk ile doğrudan temasta olmayan kesimine”* dini ve felsefi semboller kullanma hakkı tanınmasını istedi.

Laik Eylem Merkezi (CAL), bu talebe şiddetle karşı çıkarak, devlet memurlarının tarafsızlığının önemi üzerinde durdu ve Adalet Bakanlığından, *“kötü örnek oluşturmamasını”* istedi.

Senato Başkanı liberal Hermand De Decker ve Meclis Başkanı liberal Patrick Dewael, okullarda ve kamu sektöründe başörtüsüne karşı olduklarını, ancak seçilmiş bir milletvekilinin parlamentoya başörtüsü ile girmesini engelleyen hiçbir yasa bulunmadığını söylediler.

Brüksel Parlamentosu Başkanı sosyalist Eric Tomas, çok kültürlü bir toplumda bu tür tartışmaların kendisini şaşırttığını ve gereksiz olduğunu anlattı.

Valonya Parlamentosu Başkanı sosyalist Jose Happart, politikanın *“açık yüzle”* yapılması gerektiğini, başörtüsünü bir* “kışkırtma”* olarak algıladığını söyledi.

Flaman Parlamentosu Başkanı liberal Marleen Vanderpoorten, kendi parlamentosu bünyesinde bu tür bir gelişme olması halinde danışmalarda bulunarak olası sorunlara çözüm arayacağını belirtti.

üte yandan, Belçika'daki Ermeni lobisine yakın bir kuruluş olan Vatandaşlık Komitesi, Mahinur üzdemir hakkında, Ermeni iddialarını kabullenmediği gerekçesiyle suç duyurusunda bulundu.

Mahinur üzdemir, bugün Brüksel Parlamentosu'nun ilk oturumunda, en genç milletvekili sıfatıyla, en yaşlı milletvekili ile birlikte katip üyelik yapacak ve yemin ederek milletvekilliği görevine resmen başlayacak.

...

----------

